# A faint *added picture*



## Kerryanne

if u remember me, my net been playing up....

anyway i tested yesterday and got a faint :bfp: but its is a line lol

I also feel sick, been sick and can't stand certain stuff, like i can't drink tea,coffee etc

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Only thing i done was i used one opk when i thought i oved has i had a pain came up right away, bd lots and kept my legs in the air for 10 mins with a pillow under my bum.

Good luck too all the other ttc

xxxxxxx


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats!!


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:happydance: I remember you hun!!

Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!

we are exactly the same!!:hugs:


----------



## Kerryanne

going to buy a digi one tomorrow, i'll post pic once i find the lead :rofl:

congrats btw 

xxxxx


----------



## niknaknat

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Snowdrop

That's great news! Good to have you back online and with such good news.

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Babe that's wonderful where have u been? I was only thinking of you the other day. XXX


----------



## NickyT75

congratulations hun & welcome back! xx


----------



## mummymadness

A big congrats . xx .


----------



## Barneyboo

:bfp::happydance:


----------



## wishing4ababy

hey!! CONGRATULATIONS!! That is fab news! Wondered where you'd been chick!! :hug:


----------



## Ema

Congrats XxX


----------



## Annaspanna

wow congrats hun xx


----------



## tansey

Congrats hun! xx


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Kerryanne

my net been playing up and stuff, then when i got i ended busy helping out on a website, am such a computer geek :rofl:

i feel so sick, am ok when i don't eat but when i do eat i feel so sick, so i can't enjoy my food.

am well i feel so emotional too :rofl::rofl: happy one min, crying the next, then feeling angry over silly things:rofl:

i still can't believe it,keep thinking its not true, wishingforababy congrats too you xxxx

seems alot of us have got pregnant about the same time. :happydance::happydance:

i've told my mum she was shocked but happy and by now my whole family will know :rofl:


----------



## Carley

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations on your bfp!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months!! sending u sticky dust!!xo


----------



## Lilly123

Congrats hun!!!!!:hug:


----------



## SJK

congrats xx


----------



## Pixie

Congrats hun!! Also got a line yesterday on my cheepie tests, done a digital test this morning and definitely pregnant!!!!! It's nice that there are so many of us around the same time xxxx


----------



## Rumpskin

OMG, that is such brilliant news - congrats darling xxx


----------



## todteach

Congratulations! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Kerryanne

thanks everyone
:happydance::happydance::happydance: AM REALLY PREGNANT :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Am aching so went for a bath and took a test (The aching is more being stiff lol)

and its getting darker:

https://img229.imageshack.us/img229/8329/picture398di2.jpg
https://img229.imageshack.us/img229/7977/picture399yi0.jpg


----------



## HkLiz

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations

Lou
xxx


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Oooooooooooo congrats darlin xXx


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance: CONGRATS


----------



## magicvw

Oooh I just love seeing a :bfp:!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! I had wondered where you'd got to! Suppose we won't be seeing much of you in ttc now :( Pls drop in from time to time to see how we are! :hugs::hugs:

https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w11/joyfulpsalmist/Congratulations/congratsBFP.gif


----------



## Laura--x

woo

congrats hunni !!

xox


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x x x x


----------



## Lyns

Great line for a dip test too! Congrats sweetie.....have a happy healthy nine months xx


----------



## TT's

Well done and congratulations!!!

:hugs:


----------



## buffycat

yay !!!!:wohoo:

congratulations!!!!


----------



## Mamafy

:wohoo: 

Well done hun, thats a great definite :bfp: Congratulations!


----------



## Newbie77

Yay, congratulations, was just wondering where you had got to!!! All the very best for a happy and healthy 9ish months! x.


----------



## bird24

Congrats kerryanne i'm so happy for you!!


----------



## celine

Yay congrats :)


----------



## Sam86

aww congrats, i get excited seeing people's :bfp: haha xx


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://xs3.xoospace.com/myspace/graphics/25065.gif


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats!!


----------



## Zoey1

:happydance:A huge Congrats! Have a wonderful and happy pregnancy!


----------



## ald

Congrats x


----------



## Logiebear

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/371/371469vj5rlrcva4.gif


----------



## Stardancer

Congratulations!


----------



## xxlollixx

aww wow congratulations!!!
where abouts in hertfordshire are u from xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations :)


----------



## Gabrielle

I'm new here but congrats! Did you use opk or no. Im hoping im prego this month and didnt use any opk.....do i still have a chance?


----------



## Belle

Congratulations! xx


----------

